# Worming/wormer question -



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Does anyone here use a paste wormer for their sheep? We have just a small flock, it isn't worth buying equipment for drenching them. I know you can use "safeguard" paste wormer with sheep, but are there others? Can horse ivermectin paste be used on sheep? If so, is the dosage the same? Or, looking for other suggestions on worming them, without buying a lot of equipment. Thanks!


----------



## perridox (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi RandB,

We started with 4 sheep a few years ago and wondered the same thing. 

You can use the Ivermectin paste for horses for sheep (There are a few different brands). I've heard that because sheep have a different digestive system, you can use slightly MORE than the rec dosage (per pound) on the package for better results. (No doubt someone on this board knows more about this than I do!) 

We've had great luck with the paste-- no losses due to worms ever. You must also use the safeguard paste for tapeworm in lambs (Ivermectin doesn't work for that.)


Good luck!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

From what I have seen the paste is made for horses so the doses are large...very hard to split precisely.

I never bothered with a the drench equip. I bought a reusable syringe that happened to have a curved metal "straw thing" with it in the package. Not exactly sure what it is for but I use it for drenching. It is just long enough to get in the back of the throat. The syringe has the lines on it so you can measure precisely.

It works well and I have never had any of them spit out the meds or not have it go down.

I also use the injectable ivermectin. it is geared for bovine and porcine species in this form but if you search online it does get used quite a bit in sheep. it is cheaper and as far as I recall it is okay when the ewes are pregnant. i know the valbazen drench has some precautions about pregnant stock.

look it all up though, I'm shooting from the hip with marginal memory abilities.


----------



## perridox (Jun 1, 2006)

The horse paste we buy comes in a big plastic syringe. The "plunger" has doses in increments of 200 lbs on it and we just dose by the weight of our sheep. We've found it to be really easy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

For just $12 you can get one of these and save the headaches of trying to get the right doses

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=219&cat_id=8


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I have Cydectin (Cattle) for the goats - can that be used for sheep as well. I know Cydectin makes a sheep version, but I was thinking since I already have the other...


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

We use sheep drench with a huge disposable syringe that has a long nozzle on it. It washes out and we use it again and again. Just make sure you are in the cheek, not going down the trachea. I don't squirt the full dose at once, I let 'em swallow in parts. Takes longer, but no aspiration.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I use pour ivermectin given either orally or poured on.
The dose I follow is 1ml for 20 pounds.

I give it poured on after the first shearing and again after falls first hard frost.
Other times I give it orally.

My sheep have stayed worm free and lice free and no probs whats so ever.


----------



## L&Jfarms (Jul 16, 2008)

don't use the paste they have a worming pill that u can get at any farm store.


----------



## Jenylyn (Mar 18, 2008)

In raising only 2 lambs we have learned that we have to alternate the wormers. safeguard one month and Zimetricn Gold for horses the next month. It comes in a small tube we usally rotate the wheel twice for a lamb around a 100 pounds. I also use Apple Cider Vinegar it seems to work well too...


----------

